# Bel Air Raceway



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Well,It's finally up and running.I took the track down to make room for the Nomad.The track has been out of service since September..I have to thank Joe65skylark for coming by and helping me get it back together and running.I can start some landscaping now.Probably a couple of months.Tom Stumpf


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

nice track Tom.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That track is a beauty!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh man that looks like a lot of fun to race on. Great looking track, Tom!!


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Looks fantastic! Bowman right?

Looks like it will be fun to run


Mike Block


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks,it is fun.I've had it for years.I had to make room for it.It now resides in my garage loft.I want to add some elevation and alot of scenery to it.Its a race track,so i won't be adding a town.The track is a Brad Boman built106 ft 4 lane.This will b a long term project.I'd love to get input from you guys that are landscape crazies.I'll take pictures as I go along.Thanks Tom


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

It was my pleasure Tom. It went together relatively easy. Brad made a nice track. And when we bolted it all together, I placed my sweet orange MM 55 chebby and ran a bunch of laps!!! It worked immediately!! Nice track bro!! 

Now, you guys have no idea how big this layout is. It is massive and super smooth!!!!

Tom I almost called last night to come do some laps. 

Don't be shy Tom, call and I'll be there!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Track envy!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> Track envy!


Jump in the car Bill, you'll be here for breakfast.


Monday breakfast.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Awesome Track Tom :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice track Tom!! Looks like a lot of fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'd sure like to take some laps, after visiting Tom's museum of course. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Man that's a big track!!! About how many laps do you get per tank, figuering a 16 gallon tank??? RM


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Be prepared...*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> I'd sure like to take some laps, after visiting Tom's museum of course. RM


... to be weighed before visiting the museum... and _after_ as you exit. :jest:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tjd241 said:


> ... to be weighed before visiting the museum... and _after_ as you exit. :jest:


Now that is funny right there!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

tjd241 said:


> ... to be weighed before visiting the museum... and _after_ as you exit. :jest:


I heard, only heard mind you, that there is a set of scales as you come in the door...I guess you could always carry some fishing weights in your pockets, then leave some behind for an exchange.  RM


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

The security system measures plastic content on arrival and departure.The x-ray machine was obtained from Newark airport I almost forgot about the trap door that drops you into the shark infested mote.But the real theft preventor is our 120 pound Mastif named Shelby,who is so violent that she will attack and will lick you to death.You are forwarned.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Don't forget the closed circuit system that throws chinese stars if it detects any carbon in your pockets. They all come with brushes in em!!! And it's set to hit the pockets if you follow me!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Well I stopped in to Bel Air RaceWay yesterday. I was there for about 5 hours!!!!lmao!!!

So Mr Tom elevated an entire 10 foot section and it is the bomb!!!! Looks amazing and he's not even done. This track is Super Smoooooooth. Bowman can carve baby!!!!!! 

Tom Needed to extend the track surface wiring under the table, so I took this time to wire up and solder the clips on the ends of the 4 brand new Parmas he got. He grabbed 2 60 ohm and 2 90's. I prefer the 90's myself. Thats what I use here. Solderd em all up and we were off and running!!

Tom decided on his spanking new Mega-G that Bob supplied him and I had to scavange his table for a fast in-line. I only had AFX and T-Jets in my traveling box. These Mega-G's are smooth as silk. I now have to get a few of them. I did manange to find an old reliable Super-G Chassis and bodies are spilling out of Tom's place so I reached only 2 foot and got a sweet little Dash 70's Camaro in Red with Black Stripes.

So needless to say the Mega-G prevailed in our short battles. The Super-G is no slouch though. Cause at the end of our session I was giving a run for his money!!!

Tom it's always a trip stopping at Bel Air. The Neverending Slots to see and the Smoking Hot 55's!!!! Thats right 55's!!! Not just one for Tom!!!

Thanks for having me over Tom. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So I stopped into BelAir once again yesterday and helped Tom finish up mounting his track and boy oh boy is this track smooooooth!!!!

Anyways i came prepared with a couple Magnet cars this time. I was running an 87 GN, the all black version without the logo's on it with a black rimmed Super G and this car was stealth baby!!!! Tom has a nice picture of his new Mega G sitting on some poor lady in the curved bleachers while the GN sneaks by laughing!!

Tom you have that pic???

Always a great dy when I can run on the best HO layout around!!!!! I don't think I seen a nicer layout anywhere, period!!

Tom how many running foot is that monster??? And thanks for having me over bud.:wave:


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I'll be right over.

Your a lucky man Tom. See you Sunday.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Smooth track, Great friends = Fun, Fun, Fun!!

Awesum track Tom...wish I lived close by, Bz


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Yea man I wish you were all here so we could have at it!!!!!

Bob it's an unbelievable layout. :freak:

Tom, where is the picture bud??


----------

